# Miss elam 1/8 Hydro RTR



## newclyde (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a brand new never used Miss Elam 1/8 Hydro RTR for sale everything installed, water cooled Zenoah G26M marine engine is equiped with a high performance tuned exhaust system. Its ready to run just needs gas and batteries speed 35mph + comes w/JR XR3i FM 75mHz (installed) im asking for 590.00 O.B.O. email me if you are interested [email protected]


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

still for sale?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Is that price tag correct? Are you sure it's not $900.00?
If it is $90.00 I'd be really interested!


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Mr. Ovious....look again. The price says $590.00 :tongue:


----------

